# VF-Engineering E46 M3 Supercharger... CHECK OUT These DYNOS!



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

That's correct!

A water/air chargecooler is more efficient and more expensive than an intercooler. This is why it's used on the Porsche 911 Turbo. Actually, VF uses the exact same BOSCH part number as Porsche.
JL


----------



## Bocaj_ferrari (Dec 26, 2005)

i want one.


----------



## heaven7 (Sep 27, 2006)

If they reduce it to the same price as an AA SC kit then we`ll all buy one.


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Bocaj_ferrari said:


> i want one.


cool we can arrange that


----------



## Bim Growl (Aug 22, 2003)

Jlevi SW said:


> They'll be fitting it to the Z4M this month... expect us to be shipping in late february.
> JL


Jon,

What's up bro. It's Dan...

I just picked up a Z4MC a few weeks ago. Any word on the SC for this car?


----------

